# Which size disbudder



## Blue Ridge (Jul 2, 2013)

I would like to get a Rhinehart disbudder.

I have Nigerian Dwarfs, Oberhaslis.

Ideally, I would like to get the X30 with only one size.

Would your recommend the 3/8" or 1/2" disbudder?

Trying to stay away from the X50 with interchangeable tips.

Thanks!


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Its $20 more for the 50. I think I bought the 3/8" extra and it came with the 3/4"


----------



## Blue Ridge (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, Doug.

I heard somewhere that the X30 was actually better than the X50 for goats(?), even though it has the fixed tips and not the interchangeable ones.

Can you get one too big? for example would the 1/2 or 3/4 be too big on the Dwarfs?


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Im not an expert. Others on here are. I went with the X50 because of all the others that said the extra heat is nice and it allows you to change tips, if needed. Im sure others will chime in. Here is what Caprine says.

Rhinehart X50 Disbudding Iron
Email to a Friend

Availability: In stock

$97.95 
Qty: Add to Cart 
-OR- Checkout with PayPal 
.OR Add to Wishlist| Add to Compare.Quick OverviewHeavy-duty Rhinehart X50 calf dehorner with special Caprine 3/4" diameter tip is one of the best irons we've found for disbudding kid goats. Iron gets very hot for quick disbudding.Rhinehart X50 Disbudding Iron

More Views
..
Details
Heavy-duty Rhinehart X50 calf dehorner with special Caprine 3/4" diameter tip is one of the best irons we've found for disbudding kid goats. Iron gets very hot for quick disbudding. Heavy copper head retains heat so you can disbud several kids in a row. The basic head for disbudding large calves has 2 1/2" diameter. For disbudding kid goats, we attach our specially-designed 3/4" diameter Caprine tip. Dehorner can be used on Pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf kids if you wait until there is sufficient horn buds. Built-in stand. Iron is 10" long with tip; 8" long 3-wire cord. CAS approved. 239 watts. 120 volts.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Blue Ridge said:


> Thanks, Doug.
> 
> I heard somewhere that the X30 was actually better than the X50 for goats(?), even though it has the fixed tips and not the interchangeable ones.
> 
> Can you get one too big? for example would the 1/2 or 3/4 be too big on the Dwarfs?


I didn't get the 3/8". I was thinking about my tattoo stuff. Im pretty sure the 3/4" is what you need. I just cant remember. I have it at home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have both a 30x and a 50x. They both work fine, but I'm usually only doing a few at a time.


----------



## Blue Ridge (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, thanks.

So the only question then is what size to you recommend for Nigerian Dwarfs and Oberhaslis?

Would a 1/2" be about right? Or can you have them too big?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have used my X50 on Pygmy goats with no problem. I like it because it does seem to get hotter making the job quicker & easier with a better burn.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm with Wendy and Alice, too. We have a 50 and love it. It gets HOT...we use in on both Kinders and full size Nubians.


----------



## Blue Ridge (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok on the X50, but what about tip size for Nigerians and Oberhaslis (alpine size)?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I wish they didn't have so many danged sizes now. When I got mine, there was ONE size - 'goat' size. That's what I have. I used it on minis and full size. do NOT get that stupid pygmy tip - my dad bought it for me for the minis and I took one look at it and laughed - worthless. way too tiny. I also have the buck tip and never used it... Too much trouble to change tips, IMO. I just figure 8 burn the buck heads. 

Someone measure the 'normal' goat tip on the end of their burner? That's the size I'd get. I'd do it but I am NOT going outside again.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

I use the x30 on my Nubian and boer goats. With the bucks I burn a fig 8 to get the the front where the scur can pop up. It has worked well.


----------

